# Berechnung von Rohrdurchmessern/Durchfluss (Formel gesucht)



## Vampyr (14. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor Kurzem angefangen mir zu überlegen, wo und wie ich die Rohre zu meinem Filter verlegen will, kan auch die Frage nach der Querschnittsberechnung auf.

Für das Beispiel, dass ich z.B. zwei 110er Rohre zu einem zusammenführe, ergab sich nach ein bisschen Formeln umstellen eine simple Dreiecksberechnung nach Pythagoras.  

Mit dieser Formel erhalte ich dann in diesem beispiel einen Mindestdurchmesser von 155mm, was die Wahl natürlich auf ein 160er Rohr fallen lassen würde.


Nun zu meiner Frage. Kennt irgendwer Formlen, mit denen man berechnen kann, wie viel Wasser pro Stunde durch ein bestimmtes Rohr gehen?
Physikalisch gesehen habe ich ja keinen Potentialunterschied also streng physikalisch auch keinen Durchfluss. Das ist das Problem, warum ich mit meinen Formeln nicht weiter komme.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## axel (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Berechnung von Rohrdurchmessern/Durchfluss (Formel gesucht)*

Guten Morgen Christoph

Hier mal ein Link wo Du es berechnen lassen kannst .

http://www.seikom-electronic.de/eng/berechnungstool.htm

Lg
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Berechnung von Rohrdurchmessern/Durchfluss (Formel gesucht)*



Vampyr schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage. Kennt irgendwer Formlen, mit denen man berechnen kann, wie viel Wasser pro Stunde durch ein bestimmtes Rohr gehen?



Je nach Druck kannst du theoretisch durch das kleinste Rohr die gleiche Menge wie bei einem Großen mit weniger Druck pumpen,,...

Die Berechnungsgrundlage von Axel stimmt ja,..

bei deinem Fall ist die Frage:   soll das ganze nur durch die Schwerkraft fliessen oder hängt da eine Pumpe (welche / was für eine) dran,..

mfG.


----------



## Vampyr (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Berechnung von Rohrdurchmessern/Durchfluss (Formel gesucht)*

Danke Axel, aber die Formeln habe ich auch.

Ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es sich um einen Schwerkraftfilter handelt, da das Ganz sonst von der Pumpe abhängt und dem Reibungswiderstand des Rohres.

Wenn ich in meinem Schwerkraftsystem 500m 300erRohr verlegt habe, ist es natürlich abhänig von der Pumpe wieviel durchläuft. Meine Frage bezog sich aber auf den Grenzfall. 
Mit anderen Worten wie stark darf eine Pumpe beispielsweise bei 5m 110er Rohr sein, dass allein durch die Schwerkraft genug Wasser nachkommt, dass der Wasserstand in der letzen Tonne nicht sinkt(theoretisch).
Natürlich sinkt der Wasserstand unmessbar, sodass überhaupterstmal eine Potentialdifferenz auftaucht, die den Durchfluss ermöglicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen.

Etwas einfacher formuliert könnte man fragen, wie hoch ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Rohr beim Grenzfall.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## juergen-b (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Berechnung von Rohrdurchmessern/Durchfluss (Formel gesucht)*

hallo christoph,

diesem thema hat sich eberhard an andere stelle schon mal intensiv gewidmet:



> Ab der sogenannten kritischen Reynoldszahl von 2320 wird laminare Rohrströmung turbulent. Wasser hat eine kinematische Viskosität von nue=10-6 m²/s. Der Volumenstrom, bei dem der Umschlag von laminar zu turbulent erfolgt, beträgt
> 
> 296 l/h bei PVC-Druckrohr DN50
> 
> ...


http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=718

gleichzeitig kannst du in der praxis etwa von folgenden werten ausgehen, wobie ich bei diesen werten einen kleinen anschlag einrechnen würde da meine pers. erfahrungen leicht darunter liegen.



> um unnötige Schmutzablagerungen im KG-Rohr zu vermeiden, empfiehlt es sich bei Gravitationsanlagen eine Fließgeschwindigkeit von 0,5m/s zu erreichen!
> 
> Daraus folgt:
> 
> ...



grundsätzlich ist aber sehr wichtig zu beachten wie die leitung verlegt ist, jeder verwendete winkel verändert deinen zugrundegelegten reibwert (zeta) und verändert deine durchflußleistung - sanfte bögen weniger - 90° winkel sind tödlich.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Berechnung von Rohrdurchmessern/Durchfluss (Formel gesucht)*

  super zusammengefasste Infos!! 
ich denke, dass hilft Christoph und allen anderen (auch mir) weiter 

thanxs


----------



## Vampyr (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Berechnung von Rohrdurchmessern/Durchfluss (Formel gesucht)*

Danke Jürgen, sehr interessant.
Meine bisherigen Berechnungen ergaben Mist, weil ich fälschlicher Weise von linearer Strömung ausgegangen bin. Aber sowas berechnet man ja nicht jeden Tag,da kann so ein fehler mal vorkommen


----------

